# shaking



## tonymmmm (Jul 20, 2012)

When I bench I shake. Is this because it is too heavy and I should lower the weight or what? I have underdeveloped connective tissue?


----------



## nicmarine (Jul 23, 2012)

tonymmmm said:


> When I bench I shake. Is this because it is too heavy and I should lower the weight or what? I have underdeveloped connective tissue?



it's your rotator cuff.


----------



## tonymmmm (Jul 24, 2012)

I have dislocated my shoulder a few  times. Do you think I'm basically screwed until I get surgery?


----------



## doodoop (Jul 25, 2012)

Its not your rotator cuff, I bet that everyone shakes with a barbell!


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 25, 2012)

tonymmmm said:


> When I bench I shake. Is this because it is too heavy and I should lower the weight or what? I have underdeveloped connective tissue?



I would back off the weight for sure,,,and if you have already been injured you may need that should looked at by an M.D.


----------



## gavin (Jul 26, 2012)

listen alin's advice.


----------



## Mark222 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you have some bone deformity due to some injury then you should first resolve this issue to the best as possible. You can consider to lose your weight so that you don't feel any extra burden on your muscles.


----------



## Damion (Oct 13, 2012)

I would returning off the body weight for sure,,,and if you have already been harmed you may need that should checked out by an M.D.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 31, 2012)

As everyone else has suggested, lessen the weight a bit and see if that helps.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I know that when I first started lifting/benching I shook like a mofo, but it went away as I continued to lift. I also know that when Zack Kahn was rehabbing his quads after they tore he shook big time and his neurologist told him that is was because the nerves were rebuilding themselves. Perhaps your nervous system hasn't caught up with how much weight your using at the moment.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 1, 2012)

Muscleaddict83 said:


> I know that when I first started lifting/benching I shook like a mofo, but it went away as I continued to lift. I also know that when Zack Kahn was rehabbing his quads after they tore he shook big time and his neurologist told him that is was because the nerves were rebuilding themselves. Perhaps your nervous system hasn't caught up with how much weight your using at the moment.



Yep. It's been nearly 2 years since I tore my bicep and even though strength and size are back, I still get the shakes in it.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hope it gets better!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

How long have you been doing this exact type of bench. I know when i stop doing flat bench then start doing it again the first couple of weeks my arms shake when doing my working set. I think its because of the stabilizer muscles havent had a chance to waken up and get used to the movement pattern.


----------

